# Battery testing



## MGiven (Mar 15, 2015)

I've got 5 battery packs all the same, is there an easy way to test them to see which two are best?


----------



## BigStu (Jan 20, 2014)

Should have said something yesterday, I had my GFX charger at the track and we could have done a test, or two. 

Yes, there is a way to test and decide which packs perform differently. 
I suggest trying to test them as close to operating conditions as possible. 
We cycle them, charge them up and then do a discharge test. 
We look at the time voltage goes below 4v and the voltage at the end of 4 minutes. 

We can give them a test some time soon. Let me know.


----------



## MGiven (Mar 15, 2015)

Will do, thanks for the reply


----------



## Flora (May 24, 2017)

how about the workout?


----------



## Joyyer (Jun 22, 2017)

Flight time? or which one has high burst ?


----------

